# Course Hair



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Snoops was light apricot when I got him and now as he gets older, I noticed bits of dark apricot/red... These hairs seem more coarse than the light apricot hair... 

I'm not sure if this is "normal" but I just take it for what it is...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

This is normal for poodles the adult hair is much more coarse then the puppy "fluff" Tynkers has dark apricot/red hairs in her undercoat as well. Don't fret, she is normal lol.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

From my experience poodles can have mainly two coat types. My adult standard has a very soft coat which feels nice to the touch but is very hard to fluff out for scissoring.

I've done standards that have a nice thick coarse coat and it's perfect for grooming especially scissoring. It's the prefered coat type I believe.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You are lucky. A coarse coat is the standard for a poodle. I have one that has the coarse coat coming in and one that looks like she may have the softer coat but it is too early to tell for sure yet. The coarse coat is much easier to blow out and keep out for show. The softer coats have to be treated to keep them out for the show ring otherwise they just go limp.
_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

That is interesting... do you know if different colors tend to be either soft or "coarse"? My apricots both seem to have soft coats. L.E. is 21 months and I wouldn't consider her hair coarse at all. I keep waiting for her fur to change, but shouldn't that have happened by now? Smurfy is 8.5 months, and his hair is even softer. I'm just as happy that it is soft (they are so snuggly). We don't show or breed - they are our "fur babies"  

I was told that black poodles' hair tends to be more harsh. Do you think there is a connection between color and texture?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The rescue girl I had was a cream girl with some apricot mixed in there and the apricot hairs were very coarse. She had the best poodle hair. It was very tight and really poofed and held it's poof after she was dried.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My Mitch (cream coloured) has the BEST coarse coat ever! It's still nice to the touch, but it REFUSES to mat. My Matrix (black) has a relatively soft coat that holds the poof after a groom, but mats so easily.


----------

